# Now Kingpin Tool-Less compatible?



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Now offers two different hangers. Hanger 1.0 is clearly compatible with the kingpin tool-less system.

What about Hanger 2.0? On Hanger 1.0 there is an inset circle where the kingpin tool-less is installed. I don't see the same inset circle on my hanger 2.0 bindings. The hanger 1.0 has a larger diameter circle where it looks like the head of the kingpin bolt fits inset relative to the binding. 

https://now-snowboarding.com/products/bindings

Anyone have hanger 2.0 with the kingpin tool-less? Due to the lack of inset does the kingpin bolt head protude further out than on a hanger 1.0?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Tooless kingpin is only on hangar 1.0


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks Nivek, I can now see an error on their website and understand why it happened. They created the non-compatibility list below around 2016 and never updated it. 

KINGPING TOOL-LESS BINDINGS COMPATIBILITY. *ALL MODELS ARE COMPATIBLE* EXCEPT THESE BELOW:
Drive 2015-16 and previous model
O-drive 2015/16 and previous model
IPO 2013-14 and previous model
Select 2013-14 and previous model

Following their format it should list as non-compatible every hanger 2.0 binding 2019-2020 and previous model.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Tooless kingpin is only on hangar 1.0


This is incorrect. It is compatible with both 1.0 and 2.0.



Paxford said:


> Thanks Nivek, I can now see an error on their website and understand why it happened. They created the non-compatibility list below around 2016 and never updated it.
> 
> KINGPING TOOL-LESS BINDINGS COMPATIBILITY. *ALL MODELS ARE COMPATIBLE* EXCEPT THESE BELOW:
> Drive 2015-16 and previous model
> ...


OP, their website is correct. It is compatible with both 1.0 and 2.0 aside from the exceptions listed there. Here's a link to the point in the video where he discusses it:

https://vimeo.com/231279233#t=312s

Pelchat talks about how it fits with 1.0 vs 2.0. The 'knobs' don't click into place on 2.0 as they do on 1.0. That's pretty much it.

For Now bindings I only use Drives and Pilots (both are Hanger 2.0) and kingpin tool-less works just fine. It also works with Channel boards using the Now EST discs, FWIW.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Ben, I stand corrected. I've watched the video before but didn't stick around to the last part about hanger 2.0. It looks like their website is up to date after all. I was also concerned the baseplate would be different between the hangers but Pelchat says pick the right size hanger to match your bindings and that's all you need to know.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

You can use kingpin tool-less on any now binding.

The newer bindings that have a threaded kingpin nut are directly compatable. Ie. Plug and play.

All bindings listed on the exceptions list are compatable as well, however you would need to drill the center kingpin rivet out.

But if you aren't comfortable with diy's you may want to pass on drilling.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

It’s easy to tell if your older binding is compatible. If the kingpin is held on by a screw with an allen key slot, it’s directly compatible. If it’s a rivet, it is not compatible unless you follow Moto’s suggestion. 

While it is not that hard to swap bindings, the NOW system is really quite brilliant. I swapped bindings this morning in about 2 minutes and didn’t have to think about anything because the disks were already installed on the other board in my preferred settings.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Kenai said:


> While it is not that hard to swap bindings, the NOW system is really quite brilliant. I swapped bindings this morning in about 2 minutes and didn’t have to think about anything because the disks were already installed on the other board in my preferred settings.


I agree. To set bindings up properly when swapping from one board to another took far more time than I was interested in spending, especially on cold days. I'm picky about getting as close to centred heel-toe as possible; all the rest is pretty quick. Buying one set of bindings per board was a reasonable solution to that problem when I had a few boards. Now that I have more than a few the kingpin tool-less system is perfect to allow me to use a single set of bindings for as many boards as I like.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

I pullled the trigger on the kit. Bushing swaps should be a bit easier too.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Paxford said:


> I pullled the trigger on the kit. Bushing swaps should be a bit easier too.


That’s a really good point. It makes bushing swaps very easy. So easy that you have to be careful when you swap bindings that you don’t leave a bushing stuck to the board...like I did today!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Meanwhile, here I am trying to get one binding from every company instead of just sticking to the Nows that I like :laugh2:


----------

